# some pathetic pictures of my wonderful goats...



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm afraid these pictures aren't very good. They weren't taken by me - because I'm still not home. But seeing they're the only ones I've got, I thought I'd post them...

Hello, my name is Whisper...










a very weird photo...










and a final Whiss one - does she look thin in this photo???


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

Samuel (still for sale!):


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

a rotten picture of the lil girls...










and Demi's head, which I already posted in another thread


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh Samuel has such great personality!!!

Whiss does look to be getting thin possibly. 

Demi's head looks wonderful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks for sharing the piccies. 

Your doe does appear a bit thin, but if she is still producing milk, that could be why...


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Sam is a handsome lil guy! The rest of them are pretty too!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

They look great. You did a great job with them from that problem you had earlier.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

They look great! I bet you miss them


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Whissy does look a bit thin, but not too bad. Still Better to get on top of it before she gets really thin. I would add some beet pulp to her diet and do a fecal.
beth


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Demi's head looks so good!!! I am glad she is healed. I agree that Whissy looks a little thin, but like the others said, it isn't too bad.


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm going to dose her with Oramec when I get home, despite the fact that it has a 2 week milk-withdrawal period. I figure people will just have to live without (or buy) the milk. She hasn't been wormed "properly" for literally AGES. I figure it's about time, despite the milk problem.

HOME TOMORROW!!! WOOOHOOO - so beware more pictures will arrive...


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Oh they are looking so great! And Demi looks totally recovered from her "surgery" on her head . She has such a pretty face.


----------

